# Marbrisa or Pacific Palisades



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 17, 2016)

Which 2 bedroom option is better for a January visit?  Two adults who need a quiet place to meet, do some new years resolutions/planning, and enjoy views.  We plan to drive to the beach for walks.  Will not go to Legoland. Seapoint unavailable and I am concerned about noise from the renovation.  

Recommendations on best 2 bedroom unit option are also welcome.  We could consider a 3 bdrm if it is superior in terms of placement and views.  Thanks.


----------



## vacationbear (Dec 17, 2016)

We have stayed in a 2 Bd+ in both resorts.
Marbrisa, IMHO, is not only nicer, it also has a slightly lower point requirement.
They are practically on top of each other but the ocean view from Pac Palisades was better.
PP rooms are large but rather basic wrt furnishings, colors, decor.

We will be down there in October and will look something at Marbrisa first. 
We like both resorts, giving Marbrisa preference if availability allows.


----------



## presley (Dec 18, 2016)

Palisades has rooms with really nice ocean views and there are a few common areas with excellent ocean views. There is an adults only pool/spa area and a couple fire pit areas with sunset views. Karl Strauss brewery on site.

The ocean view rooms at Marbrisa don't have as good of an ocean view. You cannot see the ocean at all from the pool area. You can go to the Sheraton if you want to use the spa or 20/Twenty Grill - which is excellent. As far as I know, there's still a lot of construction going on at Marbrisa. I own an ocean view unit there and it overlooks the roller coaster at Legoland which can be pretty loud when people are screaming on the ride.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 18, 2016)

presley said:


> Palisades has rooms with really nice ocean views and there are a few common areas with excellent ocean views. There is an adults only pool/spa area and a couple fire pit areas with sunset views. Karl Strauss brewery on site.
> 
> The ocean view rooms at Marbrisa don't have as good of an ocean view. You cannot see the ocean at all from the pool area. You can go to the Sheraton if you want to use the spa or 20/Twenty Grill - which is excellent. As far as I know, there's still a lot of construction going on at Marbrisa. I own an ocean view unit there and it overlooks the roller coaster at Legoland which can be pretty loud when people are screaming on the ride.



Do you know what is being built across GP Dr from Marbrisa?







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulgopi (Dec 18, 2016)

I have a 1 BR + booked for July 4th 2017 at Palisades  (june 30 - july 5th).  I booked 1 Br+ since the description mentioned ocean view where as 2 br+ where partial ocean view.  I am wondering if there is a view difference between 1 BR+ and 2 Br+ at Palisades.

Another option is a  2 br Prem which seem to be Ocean View but it is not available for the july 4 week.


----------



## colatown (Dec 18, 2016)

I was told it is going to be a new Sheraton and the Sheraton will become a Westin.


----------



## presley (Dec 19, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> Do you know what is being built across GP Dr from Marbrisa?


I think that is the new Grand Pacific/Westin property. The last paragraph in this article mentions it. http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...cond-hotel-carlsbad-park-2016jan08-story.html

Although, this article https://www.bisnow.com/san-diego/ne...rbrisa-carlsbad-resort-next-to-legoland-54250 says it will be constructed next to The Crossings. To me, the picture isn't exactly "next to" The Crossings, but close enough. Looks/sounds like there will be continued construction going on around there for several more years.


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 30, 2016)

All the 3 BR at Grand Pacific Palisades are in Villa C and have Ocean Views. Third Floor is the best.

Two Bedrooms in Villa C have Ocean Views but they have 2 BR Park View in the other Villas as well. You need to get Villa C for Ocean View and not sure how you are obtaining your week. If exchange good luck.  If renting from private owner they know if they have guaranteed ocean view or not.


----------



## RX8 (Dec 30, 2016)

If staying at Grand Pacific Palisades you will always know what view room you have by the check-in day.  Park view rooms check in on Saturday.  Ocean view rooms check-in on Sunday.


----------



## jacksparrow1981 (Dec 31, 2016)

Stay at Marbrisa!!  We stayed 7 days at Grand Pacific Palisades earlier this month in a 1BR plus unit with ocean view.  We were very disappointed with GPP.  The room was tired, out dated, grimy, shower so small the curtain touched you the whole time, formica counters, broken tile floors, etc, etc.  It was way below typical HGVC standards (IMHO).  

We did a presentation at Marbrisa the last day of our trip.  Both wife and I left so sad because Marbrisa is beautiful, so much nicer than GPP!  New, bright, modern rooms.  Exactly what you expect from Hilton.

If all you care about is a view, then go GPP, but if you want a nice unit, Marbrisa is the way to go.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 31, 2016)

Darn...I just booked GPP for the ocean view.  I hope it is not as bad as you say in all units. Similar to my December visit to Whistler/Embarc (formerly Intrawest), I will call a week in advance to request a 3rd floor room in Villa C unless there is a way for me to change my open season reservation to Marbrisa without a penalty.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 1, 2017)

RX8 said:


> If staying at Grand Pacific Palisades you will always know what view room you have by the check-in day.  Park view rooms check in on Saturday.  Ocean view rooms check-in on Sunday.



We had a Saturday check in and I don't know why they call them park view rooms. Ours overlooked the parking lot right above the entrance to the underground parking.The delivery trucks idled there constantly.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for your input on this.  I just returned from a wonderful stay at Pacific Palisades.  Based on your advice, I requested Villa C and was placed in an ocean view unit.  Will have to try Marbrisa next time to compare.  Also looking forward to staying at Seapointe again after renovations are complete.


----------



## CodyA88 (Feb 6, 2017)

Heading there in June.  What all is there to do in Carlsbad?  I know San Diego is a short drive away, but is there much to do in Carlsbad?


----------



## presley (Feb 6, 2017)

CodyA88 said:


> Heading there in June.  What all is there to do in Carlsbad?  I know San Diego is a short drive away, but is there much to do in Carlsbad?


Legoland and the Legoland Aquarium
Beach
Outlet shopping mall 
Leo Carillo Ranch
Museum of Making Music

Short drive north-
Oceanside Harbor where you can rent boats, kayaks, etc

Short drive south-
San Diego Botanical Gardens


----------



## jnsrusty (Feb 6, 2017)

I've been to Carlsbad many, many times and it is one on my favorite spots in San Diego County.  In addition to the places listed above, here are some other places to visit in Carlsbad.

*Downtown Carlsbad* on Carlsbad Village Dr. - Quaint downtown area with shops and restaurants right next to Carlsbad State Beach.

*Aviara Golf Club* - If you enjoy golf, this is a beautiful course!

*Carlsbad Lagoon* - It's located right along the 5 freeway not far from Marbrisa and Pacific Palasades.  Fun place to paddle board, kayak or jet ski without big waves.

There are some *surf schools* located in Carlsbad as well.  I'm not sure what the names of them are, but I've seen them out in the water teaching people how to surf and everyone always looks like they're having fun. 

*Carlsbad State Beach* is a really relaxing beach.  It's a lot less crowded then some of the beaches to the south.  There is also a wide walking path if you want to go for a walk or a jog.

Short drive south:

*Torrey Pines Natural Reserve* - Located next to UCSD.  Beautiful area with lots of interesting hiking trails.  You can take some of the trails all the way to the beach.

*La Jolla beach* - popular beach with all kinds of water activities.  Can be very crowded in the summer months!


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 7, 2017)

We have stayed both at GPP & Marbrisa.  GPP was a lot of fun in a funny way.  We had a great view.  There were a lot of kids for my kids to play with.  Lots of grills which were cleaned everyday.  I grilled almost everyday and had fun conversations with other people grilling.  The unit was dated but clean.  HOWEVER, the bathroom had a pee pee smell the whole time we were there.  I had housekeeping clean it but that didn't work.  The smell reminded me of a boys bathroom in an old rundown elementary school.  Yes. Ugh!  I brought a bottle of Clorox spray bleach and sprayed the entire floor once in the morning & in the evening each day.  I can never go back to GPP.

Our unit at Marbrisa overlooked the pool and that was nice.  The unit itself was very nice and new.  There was only one washer & dryer for the whole building.  Some buildings in phase 1 overlook the backside of Legoland--trucks and trash dumpsters.  We hardly saw any other people at Marbrisa.  My kids usually had the pool to themselves.  That was a little odd.


----------



## CodyA88 (Feb 8, 2017)

jnsrusty said:


> I've been to Carlsbad many, many times and it is one on my favorite spots in San Diego County.  In addition to the places listed above, here are some other places to visit in Carlsbad.
> 
> *Downtown Carlsbad* on Carlsbad Village Dr. - Quaint downtown area with shops and restaurants right next to Carlsbad State Beach.
> 
> ...




Awesome, thank you!


----------

